# Corsair XMS 3 16Gb Kit



## FREAKonHELL (10. Mai 2014)

Hey Corsair Team,

Mich würde es mal brennend interessieren ob ihr schon mal was von fehlenden/abgefallenen Bauteilen auf euren Ram Riegeln gehört habt.

Denn ich hatte eine Zeit lang echte Probleme mit meinem Rechner. 
Hier mal der Thread dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/325907-kann-das-sein-4.html

und was mache ich jetzt?
Denn das Kit dürfte keine Garantie mehr haben.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Mai 2014)

Hi FREAKonHELL,

da bist du ja durch etliche Testreihen gegangen bis du das Problem eingrenzen konntest. Die Geduld muss man erst einmal haben, daher meinen Respekt.

Ein Problem wie du es beschreibst, mit fehlenden Bauteilen, ist uns bisher nicht untergekommen. Wir schauen uns dies aber gerne an und prüfen es. Daher würde ich dich bitten, einmal über unser Kundenportal eine Anfrage zu machen. Lade dort bitte Bilder von den Probleme mit hoch und wenn du hast die Rechnung zu den Riegeln. Garantie dürfte intakt sein, sofern du halt eine Rechnung vorweisen kannst.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## FREAKonHELL (14. Mai 2014)

Mit Geduld hatte das nicht viel zu tun =D
Der Rechner ist/war halt der Hauptrechner und da hatte Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen:

A: Ich lerne Geld zu Schei*** und kauf mir ein neues System.
oder 
B: Ich suche den Fehler.

Wahl A: war nicht erlernbar somit blieb mir nur Wahl B: 

Ich werde nacher/morgen mal Bilder machen und dort posten.
Mein Problem ist eine Rechnung habe ich keine mehr nur noch die Bestelltbestätigung von Hardwareversand.de
Bestellt wurde das Kit am 26.11.2011.

Würde das reichen?


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Mai 2014)

Ich danke dir für die Erheiterung zum Wochenende.

Die Bestätigung sollte ausreichen. Die Kollegen werden sich schon äußern falls noch was aufschlussreiches fehlt zur Bearbeitung.


----------

